# SEOUL | Han River Developments | U/C



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
Han river redevelopment 100% U/C
TOTAL 7 area divided 
$ 400 millions budget investment on this han river project
floating island for harbor 
yeoido
my favorite area *I used to go there for hang out n relaxing awesome*.
THIS ONE collaboration between korea government and seoul government
So they investment all budget on here and support approved and even U/C

So 100% U/C


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Editorial from today's Korea Herald, casting doubts over the projects due to...well... you guessed it... politics



> *[Editorial] Yet another Hangang plan*
> 
> *True master plan should withstand test of time*
> 
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ichon Hangang Park is being rehabilitated, as I mentioned in a post on Projects & Construction thread.

Technically, this is not the same redevelopment project, but that doesn't change much of anything. Here is the news I posted a couple of months ago.



kimahrikku1 said:


> New park (it was actually a park before but wasn't all that great) :
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


I was actually at the park today, and I noticed construction starting:

20160606_171901 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr
20160606_171915 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr
20160606_173425 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

Behind those fence, some very early work had started (all the ground was turned into dirt but that's about it so far). Construction will probably pick up pace later. In any case, completion is provisionally scheduled for December 2017.

As I walked the park today, I could see for myself that the park indeed was in need of improvement / refurbishment. There's nothing wrong with the park per se, but it does feel fairly old, without much of a specific identity and atmosphere, compared to Hangang Park in Banpo, Yeouido or Nanji


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

As part of the Jamsil Sports Complex Redevelopment Project, the city government has announced its plan to build a gondola between Jamsil and the Ttukseom Park / Resort, spanning over the Han River, so for a length of around 1000 meters. Each gondola would have a capacity of 8 people.

Construction would start at the same time of the Jamsil Complex, so not before 2019.










http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2016/06/15/2016061500281.html


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> Ichon Hangang Park is being rehabilitated, as I mentioned in a post on Projects & Construction thread.
> 
> Technically, this is not the same redevelopment project, but that doesn't change much of anything. Here is the news I posted a couple of months ago.
> 
> ...


More updates on the Redevelopment of the Ichon Hangang Park.

I went cycling there a couple of weeks ago and I saw that a lot of civil engineering was going on. The scale of the projectis actually fairly big.

I don't have a picture to show but completion is scheduled for December, I'm curious about the result


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ichon Hangang Park has been completed, and opened to the public today.










http://www.newsis.com/view/?id=NISX20171226_0000185845&cID=10801&pID=10800


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Apparently, the eastern section of the Ichon Hangang Park, from Hangang Bridge to Dongjak Bridge (2.1km), will also be redeveloped in a more ecological way. Construction should begin soon and be completed by the end of 2018.

http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/12/27/2017122700179.html


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nodeul Island construction










http://cafe.naver.com/jaegebal/481910


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

good update

but I really funny how the city's chief dictator ruin city with these nonsense river park project.

Look YEUIDO park's amazing shape when completed by former design Seoul policy

Now these project look like comedy&joking 

btw I heard seoul make "zipline" which connected between nodul island n river side 
Maybe they give up that project. cause they do nothing which no merit of propaganda. 

that is reason why So many korea go abroad just for fun n vacation. Seoul is boring city about activities


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Construction update of Nodeul Island










http://www.mcnews.co.kr/sub_read.html?uid=62834&section=sc8&section2=기획

Completion in September 2019.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

More Nodeul Island updates:























































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12080


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nodeul Island:










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9o2Z/13255


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nodeul Island:





































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12212


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Hangang Pedestrian Bridge*

Here is a new project in its very early steps, but which I believe is worth mentioning.

Seoul Metropolitan Government has announced a plan (more of a proposal at this point) to build a pedestrian bridge over the Hangang river, right next to the Hangang bridge, between Nodeul Island and the Ichon Hangang park.

Hangang bridge was the first bridge to be built over the Han river back during the Japanese Colonial Era, and is also infamous for being demolished (bombed) by retreating ROK troops during the first battle of Seoul in June 1950. Civilians were not informed of the plans for the bombing and many died during the explosion. A new bridge was built after the end of the Korean war.

This project would include a swimming pool / deck on the bridge, a small pier for boats, and a memorial in honor of the previous bridge and the tragic events that I mentioned.

Of course the designs have not been selected yet, and the project has not been approved.

But I think it's an idea with good potential. Certainly the site has historical value. Nodeul Island Project will be completed in September 2019. I don't think the Nodeul Island project is extremely exciting architecturally, but considering its location (center of Seoul, near Ichon Hangang Park), its content (concert venue and related cultural place), it's likely to become quite popular with Seoulites. What it will likely lack to some degree is accessibility, with no subway, and difficulty of access for pedestrians exactly, so this could help solve the problem. 

I think we need more time to see what this project will actually be like, as well as how the Nodeul Island turns out, but worth keeping an eye on.










https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=020&aid=0003176084


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nodeul Island:



















https://cafe.naver.com/jaegebal/887525


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nodeul Island:























































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12466


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

kimahrikku1 said:


> Nodeul Island:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... this is garbage...


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Some of the projects are a joke like that Apgujoeng Garosugil Fashion Street shit. That commercial area is EMPTY AS HELL NOW and nobody goes to that area no more to shop. Every commercial district is concentrated in Gangbuk in areas like Hongdae, Sinchon, Myeongdong, Itaewon, Jongro, etc. Korean Public Administrators must be retarded


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Update on Nodeul Island:










https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?oid=032&aid=0002946134


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Jamsil Hangang Park development*

Seoul City has announced its plans to redevelop part of the Jamsil Hangang Park, currently located just next to the Jamsil LLL's and Jamsil Ricenz Apartment complexes.

Right, now, the area is poorly used. It's already a park, but has a large squarish sandlot, a car park, and the not so pretty swimming pool.

The city now plans to rebuild this section of the park (45,000sqm), for a budget of around USD 18M, with construction to begin in 2021 and with the opening planned for 2022.

The new park would feature a better swimming pool with some sort of water park, a botanic garden, an area for sunbathing, and a sandy beach.

Final plans will only be finalized next year, but this is definitely a good idea. Jamsil Hangang Park is one of Seoul's biggest Hangang Park, but might be the most underused, as it's not really beautiful, compared to Banpo, Ichon, Ddukseom or Yeouido. I think that the initial plans are very compelling, and I can't wait to see the final result.










https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=023&aid=0003457368


----------

